# CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

						Roman "der8auer" Hartung hat auf Youtube ein Video veröffentlicht, in welchem er testet, inwiefern ein günstiger Passivkühler für unter 13 Euro mit dem Intel Core i9-9900K zurechtkommt. Ohne manuelle Anpassungen erreicht die CPU binnen weniger Minuten eine Temperatur von 100° Celsius und muss in Prime95 auf 2,6 GHz runtertakten. Mit Undervolting hingegen ist flüssiges Spielen bei akzeptablen Temperaturen möglich.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*


----------



## shadie (11. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

Der arme Kühler, dass er nicht geschmolzen ist, ist dabei aber auch alles


----------



## Gast20190402 (11. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*



shadie schrieb:


> Der arme Kühler, dass er nicht geschmolzen ist, ist dabei aber auch alles



Der ist danach bestimmt zerbröselt


----------



## Deutschmaschine (11. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*



shadie schrieb:


> Der arme Kühler, dass er nicht geschmolzen ist, ist dabei aber auch alles



Selbst mit Weichlot aus Blei und Zinn wird dies schwer, wenn du nicht irgendwo die restlichen 80 Kelvin irgendwo her bekommst.


----------



## Pu244 (11. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

Ich betreibe meinen i7 3770 seit Jahren passiv, von Intel kam die Auskunft, dass der CPU die 100°C nicht schaden würden. Wird dennoch mal Zeit die AiO Wakü zu installieren, dann bin ich nichtmehr mit angezogener Handbremse unterwegs.


----------



## shootme55 (11. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

Mit einem Orochi wär das passiv kein Problem, aber der wird ja nimma produziert


----------



## shadie (11. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich betreibe meinen i7 3770 seit Jahren passiv, von Intel kam die Auskunft, dass der CPU die 100°C nicht schaden würden. Wird dennoch mal Zeit die AiO Wakü zu installieren, dann bin ich nichtmehr mit angezogener Handbremse unterwegs.



?

TCase max liegt bereits bei 67°C
Intel(R) Core™ i7-3770K Prozessor (8 MB Cache, bis zu 3,90 GHz) Produktspezifikationen


----------



## Pu244 (11. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*



shadie schrieb:


> ?
> 
> TCase max liegt bereits bei 67°C



Das ist die Temperatur des Heatspreaders, da meine CPU Serie die erste mit TIM war, liegen da noch etliche Grad zwischen Heatspreader und Die Temperatur. Bei den Ivy Bridge CPUs hat das köpfen ja durchaus bis zu 20°C gebracht. Rückblickend wäre ein Sandy Bridge i7 2600K wohl besser gewesen, die versprochenen 95W kann mein NoFan CR 95 jedenfalls hinten und vorne nicht abführen, da ist bei etwa 55W Schluß (Flüssigmetall hin oder her).


----------



## empy (11. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich betreibe meinen i7 3770 seit Jahren passiv, von Intel kam die Auskunft, dass der CPU die 100°C nicht schaden würden.



Es wäre trotzdem schön, wenn man das Temperaturlimit zumindest im UEFI noch absenken könnte. Würde vieles einfacher machen beim Übertakten. Mag ja sein, dass bei 100°C mit Standardspannung die Lebenserwartung nicht allzu drastisch sinkt, bei Overvolting wäre ich mir dann aber nicht mehr so sicher. Nicht, dass das für den passiven Betrieben sinnvoll wäre, aber beim LuKü-OC schon.


----------



## shadie (11. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Das ist die Temperatur des Heatspreaders, da meine CPU Serie die erste mit TIM war, liegen da noch etliche Grad zwischen Heatspreader und Die Temperatur. Bei den Ivy Bridge CPUs hat das köpfen ja durchaus bis zu 20°C gebracht. Rückblickend wäre ein Sandy Bridge i7 2600K wohl besser gewesen, die versprochenen 95W kann mein NoFan CR 95 jedenfalls hinten und vorne nicht abführen, da ist bei etwa 55W Schluß (Flüssigmetall hin oder her).



Das ist mir auch klar was denkst du warum ich tcase dazu schreibe


----------



## D0pefish (11. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

Ohne das Video anzusehen: 30 Minuten offener Aufbau 
mit Video: is ja schräg Nicht nachmachen! Lebens.. ähhm Todesgefahr.


----------



## Eragoss (11. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

Er hätte mal so einen passiv Kühler testen sollen, da ist eine TDP von 95 Watt angegeben, was für den 9900K mit 95 Watt Powerlimit reichen sollte 
Wäre spannend gewesen, zu sehen wie viel Takt da möglich gewesen wäre.

SilverStone Heligon HE02-V2, CPU-Kuehler silber


----------



## matti30 (11. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

och, ich hab gerade den Le Grand Macho RT auf dem 9900K und kühle aktuell damit auch semipassiv. Hab aber nen Airflow und keinen offenen Aufbau wie bei Roman. 

Von Thermalright her sagt man mir auch, mit 95W Beschränkung sollte der RT das packen. Hab zur Unterstützung einen 140iger SW3 im Deckel und einen 120iger S12A PWM im Heck. Case ist das Meshify C. Außerdem lass ich die Lüfter von meiner Grafikkarte im Idle ebenfalls laufen.
Klappt eigentlich ganz gut, aber im Sommer wär das wohl nix. Fürs Rendering usw. bestimmt auch nur bedingt geeignet, da die Cpu dann ja drosselt.
Hab mal spaßeshalber den R20 drübergejagt, ging anfangs bis 85° und dann hat die Cpu auf 4.1Ghz gedrosselt und das wurde dann mit ca. 60°-65° gekühlt. 

Aber sobald ich wieder Lüfterklemmen für den RT habe, kommt der Lüfter da wieder drauf. Bin eher der Freund von langsamdrehenden Lüftern.


----------



## 3dfx01 (11. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

Ich hätte lieber einen passiven Kühler genommen der besser, damit sich das wenigstens halbwegs lohnt, so einen Beispielweise Nofan CR-80EH ab €' '52,87 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU


----------



## 4thVariety (11. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

Ist doch gut zu wissen, dass wenn am Wochenende der Kühler vom Kupferklumpen mit 4 Heatpipes ausfällt, man trotzdem noch einsatzfähig ist.


----------



## sentinel1 (11. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

Oder eigens gestaltete Passivgehäuse ( Heatpipekühltürme ) als Wohnzimmerspiel - PC wären mal interessant   .


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (11. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

CPU-Kuehlung extrem: User baut Passiv-Kuehler aus 36 Kupfer-Wasserrohren  - PC Masters


----------



## Killer-Instinct (11. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-KÃ¼hler: der8auer testet PassivkÃ¼hler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> CPU-Kuehlung extrem: User baut Passiv-Kuehler aus 36 Kupfer-Wasserrohren  - PC Masters





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas finde ich um einiges eleganter. Einen Riesenkühler, der sehr langsam dreht, würde ich trotzdem einbauen. Die VRM und andere Mainboardteile wollen auch gekühlt werden.


----------



## John-800 (11. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Sowas finde ich um einiges eleganter. Einen Riesenkühler, der sehr langsam dreht, würde ich trotzdem einbauen. Die VRM und andere Mainboardteile wollen auch gekühlt werden.



Demnach hab ich eine passive Wakü, da der Radi ohne Lüfter kühlt 



4thVariety schrieb:


> Ist doch gut zu wissen, dass wenn am Wochenende der Kühler vom Kupferklumpen mit 4 Heatpipes ausfällt, man trotzdem noch einsatzfähig ist.



Für den Fall hat man doch normal welche in der Schatzkiste parat


----------



## Quat (12. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-KÃ¼hler: der8auer testet PassivkÃ¼hler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Sowas finde ich um einiges eleganter. Einen Riesenkühler, der sehr langsam dreht, würde ich trotzdem einbauen. Die VRM und andere Mainboardteile wollen auch gekühlt werden.


Achtung bei sich drehenden Kühlern, Rotationsgefahr!


----------



## user42 (12. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

Neu vom 8auern: "How to brat your CPUferkel"


----------



## rehacomp (12. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

Jetzt müsste man mal der8auer fragen, wie denn die Lebenserwartung der CPU bei solch einem Konzept ist. Wie lange lebt eine CPU, wenn diese immer am Temp-Limit läuft?

Für die Ami´s muss ab sofort noch ein Pictogramm auf den Kühler -> Verbrennungsgefahr!

Für Passive Konzepte gelobe ich mir noch meine alten Scythe Ninja und Ninja Mini Kühler.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*


Es zeigt doch sehr gut, was heutige Prozessoren mit 30W für eine grandiose Leistung haben. Das, was wir als OC betreiben, ist zwar ein witziges Vergnügen, aus ökologischen Gründen aber dramatisch. Wenn z.B. die  eine Milliarde PC in Firmen sämtlich übertaktet würden, werden das einige Kraftwerke mehr auf der Welt für ein Fitzelchen von Leistung.

Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, was mein  i5-7200U mit 15W so alles wegstemmt. Und das "übertakten" auf 18W bemerkt man dann ziemlich linear in der Leistung, ganz im Gegensatz zum Sprung von 95W eines i9-9900K auf 200W


----------



## BigBoymann (12. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

Muss leider sagen, dass mich dieser "TESTWAHN" so ein wenig in den Wahnsinn treibt. Es wird ja alles getestet was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist. Ein i9 wird wohl niemand auf dieser Welt passiv kühlen wollen, leise klar, aber jeder der sich für einen i9 entscheidet wird das maximale an Performance wollen und sicher nicht eine passive Kühllösung. 

Wenn jemand maximale Leistung bei passiver Kühlung will, dann würde es ja maximal der 9700K werden, gleiche Kernanzahl und nur weniger Turbo der aber eh nie genutzt werden kann. 

Das wäre in meinen Augen auch der einzig sinnvolle Test, welche CPU ist passiv gekühlt die schnellste und der Test wird sehr schnell sehr schwer, da die 8 Kerner sicherlich bei kurzen Belastungen den anderen davon rennen können, aber bei Dauerstress wird sich das Bild evtl. eher verschieben in Richtung 4 oder 6 Kerner, da diese über einen längeren Zeitraum den Takt halten können. Das wäre noch interessant, aber sonst ist die passive Kühlung doch eigentlich absolut unnötig. Ein 140mm Lüfter bei 280 U/min (BeQuiet SilentWings 3 z.B) kann in einem guten Gehäuse niemand heraushören (meine Meinung) und verstärkt die Kühlleistung bereits enorm.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ein i9 wird wohl niemand auf dieser Welt passiv kühlen wollen, leise klar, aber jeder der sich für einen i9 entscheidet wird das maximale an Performance wollen und sicher nicht eine passive Kühllösung.


Langfristig werden die meisten i9 als 25-45W Variante in Laptops landen. Auch da mag man leise Kühlkonzepte.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

Passivkühlen ist heutzutage obsolet, einfach Unsinn, nichts weiter, denn heutige Towerkühler mit Highend-Lüftern z.B. 12-14cm von Noctua oder Bequiet sind bei guter Regelung und abgesehen von hoher Last absolut lautlos, bieten aber auch bei niedriger Drehzahl schon Mitkühlung der Spannungswandler hinterm Sockel, ergo ein Mehrwert gegenüber einem komplett passiven Kühler.
Für hohe Last oder Volllast bei einem i9 müßte der Passivkühler derart gigantisch groß werden, daß er wohl abgestützt werden müßte und eventuell aus dem Gehäuse hinaus ragen würde. Die Spannungswandler würden dann trotzdem mehr leiden als bei einem vernünftig konzipierten, hochwertigen Towerkühler mit Lüfter.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. März 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Muss leider sagen, dass mich dieser "TESTWAHN" so ein wenig in den Wahnsinn treibt. Es wird ja alles getestet was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist. Ein i9 wird wohl niemand auf dieser Welt passiv kühlen wollen, leise klar, aber jeder der sich für einen i9 entscheidet wird das maximale an Performance wollen und sicher nicht eine passive Kühllösung.
> 
> Wenn jemand maximale Leistung bei passiver Kühlung will, dann würde es ja maximal der 9700K werden, gleiche Kernanzahl und nur weniger Turbo der aber eh nie genutzt werden kann.
> 
> Das wäre in meinen Augen auch der einzig sinnvolle Test, welche CPU ist passiv gekühlt die schnellste und der Test wird sehr schnell sehr schwer, da die 8 Kerner sicherlich bei kurzen Belastungen den anderen davon rennen können, aber bei Dauerstress wird sich das Bild evtl. eher verschieben in Richtung 4 oder 6 Kerner, da diese über einen längeren Zeitraum den Takt halten können. Das wäre noch interessant, aber sonst ist die passive Kühlung doch eigentlich absolut unnötig. Ein 140mm Lüfter bei 280 U/min (BeQuiet SilentWings 3 z.B) kann in einem guten Gehäuse niemand heraushören (meine Meinung) und verstärkt die Kühlleistung bereits enorm.



Es wurde schon ein i9-9900T mit 35 W in diversen Datenbanken gesichtet. Auch wenn passende Szenarien schwer vorstellbar sind, ihre Käufer finden derartige CPUs offensichtlich. Und bei Last auf zwei Kernen sind sie möglicherweise auch schneller als ein normaler 9700K; mit Last auf allen logischen Kernen potenziell schneller als ein auf 35 W eingebremster 9700K.


----------



## TJCurtes (6. März 2020)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Passivkühlen ist heutzutage obsolet, einfach Unsinn, nichts weiter, denn heutige Towerkühler mit Highend-Lüftern z.B. 12-14cm von Noctua oder Bequiet sind bei guter Regelung und abgesehen von hoher Last absolut lautlos, bieten aber auch bei niedriger Drehzahl schon Mitkühlung der Spannungswandler hinterm Sockel, ergo ein Mehrwert gegenüber einem komplett passiven Kühler.
> Für hohe Last oder Volllast bei einem i9 müßte der Passivkühler derart gigantisch groß werden, daß er wohl abgestützt werden müßte und eventuell aus dem Gehäuse hinaus ragen würde. Die Spannungswandler würden dann trotzdem mehr leiden als bei einem vernünftig konzipierten, hochwertigen Towerkühler mit Lüfter.



Weh weh weh ....
Passiv kühlen hat so viele Vorteile. Aber es ist eben auch so, das man sowas im Overclocking-Bereich schlecht oder nur mit hohem Aufwand realisieren kann. Aber möglich ist alles.
Ich betreibe meinen PC absolut passiv. Vom Netzteil bis CPU .... nonoise. Es gibt keinerlei bewegliche Teile bei dem System mit einem i7 7600. Und auch unter Dauervolllast geht die CPU nie über 70°C bei 22°C Zimmertemperatur. Und das seit 2016. Ein netter Nebeneffekt: Der Innenraum des Gehäuses sieht aus, wie am ersten Tag. Selbst nach 4 Jahren. Durch den leichten Warmluftaufstieg fällt kein Staub ins Gehäuse. Und das meine ich sprichwörtlich: nichts. Da glänzt alles wie nach dem Zusammenbauen.

Der i7 6700 wird mit 65W TDP angegeben. Gekühlt wird er bei mir mit einem "Nofan CR-95C", der bis zu 95W TDP passiv kühlen kann. Er ist quasi überdimensioniert für diese CPU, aber egal. Lieber drüber wie drunter. 

Vorteile vom passiv:
- Keine Geräusche
- Keine Wartung
- Kein Staub (-sauger)
- Keine Vibrationen
- Kein Overheat bei Ausfall des Lüfters
- Keine Zwangsabschaltung der CPU wegen Overheat

Nachteile:
- ausreichend Platz im Gehäuse
- nicht für jeden Formfaktor des Boards/Towers geeignet
- das Gehäuse muss ausreichend Belüftung (Löcher) bieten, damit die Wärme eigenständig nach oben abziehen kann

Spannend wird es bei den Grafikkarten. Hier ist der Markt an passiven Modellen sehr dünn gesäht (zB. Palit GeForce GTX 1650 KalmX) oder es bedarf Speziallösungen. Die gehen teilweise heftig ins Geld, da es da quasi nur Sonderanfertigungen gibt, die auf die exakte Position der GraKa im Gehäuse ausgelegt sind um die Wärme an die Außenwände abzuleiten.

Wie schon gesagt, jeder muss abwägen welchen Aufwand er betreiben möchte. Wobei ich denke, das zB eine WaKü einen ähnlichen Aufwand bedarf (außer vor konfektioniert).

Leider wurde die Produktion des "Nofan CR-95C" offensichtlich eingestellt. Es gibt keine Neuware mehr, nur noch Gebrauchte zu Preisen, welche den damaligen Neupreis um einiges übersteigen. Eine gute Nachricht gibt es von Noctua. Die arbeiten wohl gerade an einem großen Passiven CPU-Kühler. Er wurde auf der Computex 2019 vorgestellt und soll CPU´s bis zu TDP 130W kühlen. Ich bin gespannt.


Gruß
T.J.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2020)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*



TJCurtes schrieb:


> Es gibt keinerlei bewegliche Teile bei dem System mit einem i7 7600.



Und welche Grafikkarte?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. März 2020)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

Bei vertikal orientiertem Mainboard soll Silverstones Helgion 02 Eine gute Alternative zum CR-95C sein und mit einem Thermalright Le Grand Macho oder HR22 geht wohl auch einiges, wenn man noch einen bekommt. Oder man leiert Silentmaxx einen Big/Twin Block aus den Rippen.


----------



## TJCurtes (7. März 2020)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

@Threshold :

Ich betreibe den PC ohne dedizierte Grafikkarte (i7 hat eine integrierte). Man kann aber natürlich auch passive Grafikkarten einbauen. Leider sind die vorgefertigten Passiven alle keine HighEnd (zB Palit GeForce GTX 1650 KalmX, GeForce GTX 1050 Ti KalmX, ASUS GeForce® GT 1030 2GB passiv, usw)
Wenn man eine HighEnd Karte passive kühlen möchte, wird eine Speziallösung her müssen. Mit Heatpipes zur Seitenverkleidung des Gehäuses und ggf noch dort angebrachte Kühlkörper zur Oberflächenvergrößerung. Alles in allem sehr frickelig und aufwändig, aber sicher nicht unmöglich.

In diesem Thema habe ich mal ein Bild nochgeladen:



TJCurtes schrieb:


> Nonoise, Nodust, Nofan - i7 6700 mit Nofan CR-95C, 64GB, 1TB M.2, XFX XTS 460W passive Power
> Absolut passiv PC. Bei 22°C Zimmertemperatur kommt die CPU,auch unter Dauervolllast, nie über 70°C.


----------



## Jarafi (7. März 2020)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

Welch Überraschung, dafür brauch ich einen Test?


----------



## cordonbleu (7. März 2020)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*



TJCurtes schrieb:


> Es gibt keinerlei bewegliche Teile bei dem System mit einem i7 7600. Und auch unter Dauervolllast geht die CPU nie über 70°C bei 22°C Zimmertemperatur. Und das seit 2016.



2016 gabs keinen 7600. Erst Recht keinen Desktop I7 7600. Das ist ein I5. 



TJCurtes schrieb:


> Ich betreibe den PC ohne dedizierte Grafikkarte (i7 hat eine integrierte).



Und was machst du dann mit dem PC? Geräuschlose PCs und Notebook gibts auch ohne großes Gebastel direkt zu kaufen.


----------



## TJCurtes (7. März 2020)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

@PCGH_Torsten :
Hehe, ja den HR22 habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Der geht aber echt nur gut in vertikaler Montage.
Ich plane gerade ein neues System mit AMD 7 3700X (auch TDP 65W, wie der i7 6700). Leider bekomme ich nirgends mehr einen CR-95C zu einem anständigen Preis. Hoffentlich kommt der Noctua (bis TDP 130W) bald auf den Markt. Der wäre mir fast jeden Preis wert. Ich plane das neue System mit liegendem Board und daneben liegendem Netzteil (Seasonic Prime Fanless 600W) auf einem 2,5-3mm dickem Alublech. Es wird als Regal an der Wand angebracht und ein bisschen dezent beleuchtet. Ein sauberer Kabelschacht wird die Kabel zum abgesetzten Monitor/Tastatur/Maus/RJ45/220V führen. Auch eine Grafikkarte zum Spielen kommt diesmal mit rein. Passiv natürlich. Vermutlich die "Palit GeForce GTX 1650 KalmX" oder eine passive Radeon, wenn sie mal eine ordentliche Passive auf den Markt bringen.

Gruß
T.J.

Derzeit bin 45 Jahre und spiele keine 150FPS-Shooter-4K-Games. Sowas erkennen meine Augen nicht mehr *lacht*. Die GTX 1650 wird schon noch für mich reichen.
Habe wie blöd nach einem Gehäuse mit ausreichenden Entlüftungslöchern und liegendem Board und Netzteil gesucht. Jetzt kommt eine offene Variante ins Spiel


----------



## TJCurtes (7. März 2020)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

@cordonbleu :

Da habe ich einen Zahlendreher eingebaut, sorry. Es ist natürlich ein i7 6700. 

Er ist mit 64GB bestückt und dient hauptsächlich als Gameserver. Es sind aber noch ein 2 VM´s drauf (eine für meinen zweitältesten Sohn, der fährt da W10 mit einem Minecraftverver und eine weitere mit einem UbuntuServer für meine Nextcloud). Dann läuft da noch eine MySQL Datenbank für 2 aktive Arma3Server (ExileMod) und ein ArkServer für meinen ältesten Sohn. Was tut man nicht alles für die Kinder


----------



## TJCurtes (7. März 2020)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

@Jarafi :

Habe mal eben die Leistung (CPU) mit einem Programm für wissenschaftliche Experimente (BOINC) hochgefahren auf 100% und dann fotografiert. Rechts unten sind die CoreTemps.:


----------



## Jarafi (7. März 2020)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*



TJCurtes schrieb:


> @Jarafi :
> 
> Habe mal eben die Leistung (CPU) mit einem Programm für wissenschaftliche Experimente (BOINC) hochgefahren auf 100% und dann fotografiert. Rechts unten sind die CoreTemps.:



Du hastn nettes Sys, isn Nofan oder?


----------



## TJCurtes (8. März 2020)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*

Ja, "Nofan CR-95C".


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. März 2020)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: der8auer testet Passivkühler auf Intel Core i9-9900K*



TJCurtes schrieb:


> @PCGH_Torsten :
> Hehe, ja den HR22 habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Der geht aber echt nur gut in vertikaler Montage.
> Ich plane gerade ein neues System mit AMD 7 3700X (auch TDP 65W, wie der i7 6700). Leider bekomme ich nirgends mehr einen CR-95C zu einem anständigen Preis. Hoffentlich kommt der Noctua (bis TDP 130W) bald auf den Markt. Der wäre mir fast jeden Preis wert. Ich plane das neue System mit liegendem Board und daneben liegendem Netzteil (Seasonic Prime Fanless 600W) auf einem 2,5-3mm dickem Alublech. Es wird als Regal an der Wand angebracht und ein bisschen dezent beleuchtet. Ein sauberer Kabelschacht wird die Kabel zum abgesetzten Monitor/Tastatur/Maus/RJ45/220V führen. Auch eine Grafikkarte zum Spielen kommt diesmal mit rein. Passiv natürlich. Vermutlich die "Palit GeForce GTX 1650 KalmX" oder eine passive Radeon, wenn sie mal eine ordentliche Passive auf den Markt bringen.
> 
> ...



Auf Noctua würde ich nicht wetten. Deren Computex-Ankündigungen brauchen oft mehr als drei Jahre bis zum Erscheinen. Auch wenn der Passivkühler technisch sehr einfach aufgebaut sein sollte, könnte das also noch dauern. Alternativen für liegende Mainboards und >50 W sehe ich aber auch nicht. Der Monsterlabo, ohnehin sehr speziell geformt und nicht auf reine CPU-Kühlung optimiert und einen CR95C... . Wenn man beliebige Preise zahlen möchte kriegt man ihn noch, aber sonst gilt "haben oder nicht haben". Und unseren rücke ich ebensowenig raus wie den CR100.


----------



## TJCurtes (27. Mai 2020)

Nun bin ich endlich fertig mit meinem Passiv-Projekt.

Ich habe folgende Dinge verbaut:
- Asus TUF B450-PRO GAMING B450
- AMD Ryzen 5 3600X WRAITH 3800 AM4 BOX
- SilentMaxx TwinBlock Cooler (Danke für den Tip PCGH_Torsten )
- Seasonic PRIME Titanium FL 600W ATX23
- Pali4GB D6 GTX 1650 KalmX
- 32GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT BLS2K16G4D30AESB 3000 MHz, DDR4
- Samsung MZ-V7S1T0BW 970 EVO Plus 1 TB NVMe M.2 Interne SSD Schwarz
- Samsung 860 QVO 1 TB, SSD grau, SATA 6 Gb/s, 2,5 Zoll, intern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist total genial mit diesem Rechner, völlig passiv, ohne jegliche bewegliche Teile, 100% geräusch- und vibrationslos, zu arbeiten und ein bisschen zu zocken. Die Grafikkarte ist sicher kein HighEnd, aber für meine Bedürfnisse vollkommen ausreichend 
Unter meiner alltäglichen Arbeit kommt die CPU nicht über 55°C und beim Zocken (Ark Survival Evolved) nicht über 68°C. Damit kann ich super gut leben 

Gruß aus der Lüneburger Heide


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Mai 2020)

Hast du den Twin Block gebraucht gekauft oder ist er auf Anfrage tatsächlich noch einzeln erhältlich?


----------



## TJCurtes (27. Mai 2020)

Ich hab ihn neu gekauft. Hatte erst angerufen und dann wurde mir gesagt, das ich ihn per eMail bestellen solle. Gesagt, getan, bezahlt und verbaut 

Hat sich nur lange hingezogen, da die selbst keine Kühler mehr hatten und auf Ware gewartet haben. Und wegen der Pandemie lag Vieles lange in Quarantäne und die Sache wurde langfristig. Mein erster Kontakt mit SilentMaxx war etwa Mitte März. Und da ging pandemisch gar nichts. Und heute kam der Kühler. Solange hatte ich mich mit dem originalem Kühler+Lüfter begnügen müssen.


----------



## Quat (27. Mai 2020)

Und wenn das &#8222;Ding&#8220; nicht unter der Decke hängen würde, wär&#8216;s bestimmt noch ein klein wenig kühler.
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## TJCurtes (27. Mai 2020)

@Quat: Du hast vollkommen Recht. Ich habe nur 2 kleine Kinder im Haushalt, die voll auf Kabel, Stecker und Schalter stehen. Es war von vorn herein so konzipiert, das der Rechner zunächst unereichbar ist. 
Hab meine Frau auch eingenordet, damit das Gemüse, unterhalb, immer kurzgehalten wird.


----------



## cordonbleu (28. Mai 2020)

Sehr interessanter PC @TJCurtes. Auch der liegende Aufbau dürfte für die Wärmeabgabe förderlich sein. Dürfte allerdings ein ordentlicher Staubfänger werden. 

Wieso hast du eigentlich den 3600x genommen statt des 3600? Gerade bei Passivkühlung wäre die nur minimal schwächere 65W Cpu doch geeigneter. 
Als zweites würde mich noch interessieren, auf was du die Komponenten verbaut hast. Ist das der Teil eines ATX Gehäuses oder was spezielles?


----------



## TJCurtes (28. Mai 2020)

@Cordonbleu: Viel Staub wird da nicht drauf landen, wegen dem leichtem Wärmeaufstieg. Ich habe bereits einen anderen PassivPC und der sieht nach Jahren noch genau so sauber aus, wie am ersten Tag. Allerdings ist der auch in einem herkömmlichem Gehäuse. Wie das mit dem Staub tatsächlich wird, wird die Zeit zeigen. Ich bin aber zuversichtlich.

Beide CPU´s haben die gleiche TPD (65W). Mir schwirrt schon durch den Kopf auf eine potentere CPU zu verbauen. Vielleicht was bei 105W ? ... der Kühler soll bis 130W abführen können. Allerdings habe ich derzeit keine Anwendung die eine leistungsfähigere CPU benötigt. Ich laste den 3600X im Alltag einfach noch nicht aus. Außer vielleicht in unbemerkten Peaks.


----------



## cordonbleu (28. Mai 2020)

TJCurtes schrieb:


> @Cordonbleu: Viel Staub wird da nicht drauf landen, wegen dem leichtem Wärmeaufstieg. Ich habe bereits einen anderen PassivPC und der sieht nach Jahren noch genau so sauber aus, wie am ersten Tag. Allerdings ist der auch in einem herkömmlichem Gehäuse. Wie das mit dem Staub tatsächlich wird, wird die Zeit zeigen. Ich bin aber zuversichtlich.



Ich bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht. Läuft der Rechner 24/7, dass da kontinuierlich ein Luftstrom nach oben ist? 



TJCurtes schrieb:


> Beide CPU´s haben die gleiche TPD (65W).



Dann hast du einen äußerst interessanten 3600x gekauft. Laut den Angaben von AMD hat der 3600 eine TDP von 65 W und der 3600x eine TDP von 95 W. 
https://www.amd.com/de/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-5-3600
https://www.amd.com/de/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-5-3600x


----------



## TJCurtes (28. Mai 2020)

Öhm, die CPU´s ja .... *omg*

Ja, was soll ich sagen .... Ich bin ein Idiot ? Könnte hinkommen *lacht* Du hast natürlich Recht.
Verdammt, wie konnte ich das die ganze Zeit über übersehen? Hatte immer bei den Details von Alternate geschaut. Ich könnte schwören, das dort 65W drin stand. 95W habe ich mit Sicherheit nicht gelesen, denn dann würde mein bis dahin favorisierter Kühler voll ausgereizt worden sein. Das wäre mir nicht passiert. Ein System reize ich nie dauerhaft bis zum Maximum aus. Da muss immer Luft nach oben sein.

Sehr komisch. Aber nun ja,  die CPU reicht dann wohl doch erstmal  Und ja, der PC läuft 24/7. Derzeit bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem guten Setting von Takt, Multiplikator und Spannung für die CPU im energiesparendem "Nachtmodus".


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Mai 2020)

Behalte sorgfältig im Auge, wie sich Multiplikator- und Spannungsvorgaben auf den Verbrauch auswirken. Zumindest beim Übertakten machen die Turbomechanismen von Ryzen gern ihr eigenes Ding, was teilweise zu gegenläufigen Ergebnissen führt. ("Ich undervolte, dann läuft er kühler" => "ne, der hat jetzt mehr Powerreserven, boostet höher und wird heißer" oder "Ich übertakte, dann wird er schneller" => "ne, der betreibt nur clock stretching und rechnet langsamer")


----------



## TJCurtes (29. Mai 2020)

hmpf, das ist ja echt ein weitläufiges Thema. Kannst Du mir dazu ein Tutorial oder einen Thread empfehlen?

 Ich würde mir da gerne ein "Nachtsetting" oder maximale "Energieersparnis" einrichten. Im Moment arbeite ich mit der "AI Suite 3" von Asus. Da sind zwar einige Beschreibungen drin, aber genug "Wissen" kann man da nicht draus ziehen. Das Unterprogramm "EPU" gibt da die oberflächlichen Einstellmöglichkeiten. Die spannenden Sachen sind in "TurboV EVO". Da kann ich dann auch die Profile einstellen, die ich haben möchte.

Allerdings fehlt mir da modernes Wissen. Meine erste übertaktete CPU war ein "486er 33MHz von Cyrix". Damals gab es nur Frequenz und Multiplikator, welche mit Jumpern auf dem MB einzustellen waren. Der war übrigens auch nur passiv gekühlt *lacht*. Heute mit den verschiedenen Spannungen ... ??? ... da bin ich dann mal raus *grins*


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Mai 2020)

Stephan müsste um den Ryzen-3000-Launch herum einen Artikel dazu gemacht haben (08, 09 oder 10/2019), aber das Kurzfazit war: Chaos. In vielen Fällen hatte man bessere Ergebnisse, wenn man einfach das Power Limit angepasst hat, ansonsten half nur Trial and Error.

Vielleicht kann im CPU-Unterforum jemand weiterhelfen, als privater Core-Nutzer musste ich mich bislang nicht einlesen.


----------



## TJCurtes (3. Juni 2021)

Ein Jahr später:

Der Rechner läuft immer noch, wie geplant im Dauerbetrieb. Eine zarte Staubschicht hat sich gebildet, an den Temperaturen hat sich nichts geändert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, wird er das wohl auch noch die nächsten Jahre schaffen...

Ohne Geräusche, ohne Vibrationen, ohne Wartung und ohne Overheat 

Gruß TJ


----------



## Captain_Pizza (4. Juni 2021)

TJCurtes schrieb:


> Ein Jahr später:
> 
> Der Rechner läuft immer noch, wie geplant im Dauerbetrieb. Eine zarte Staubschicht hat sich gebildet, an den Temperaturen hat sich nichts geändert.


Nice. Wegen der Staubschicht (genau die Teile von Allpax benutze ich selber und mein PC sieht immer wie neu aus):






						Ihre Suche nach "ESD Bürsten" ergab "6" Treffer
					






					www.allpax.de


----------

